# Swamp Dog FT



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Any word on the Open or Q?

Tony


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Tony, you mean you would rather run a derby than run at Shenandoah Valley? Ha, Ha, Ha!!! Good luck to you. I'll give you a shout on the phone the next few days.
Tim


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Tony good luck this weekend.... Let me know how you do!

Katie G,.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any open updates ???


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

Tony, 

Good luck with the derby I saw on EE where you were registered. Not to rob the thread but it is a small world Tim I met one of your fellow club members actually bought a puppy from him (Steve Hammel) out of his dog Faith. Anyway, he mentioned your name and I said yeah I know him from SVHRC. Anyway, small world and I hope you guys are doing well. Hopefully Tony, we will get to run a derby with Waylon, but I guess we will have to wait and see! Also very interested to see how Zoom is doing as well, I only wish Copper was running this weekend.

Good Luck, 
David Sours


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

3:30 Open 2nd nearly done 53 were back from 1st, Amatuer 1st just finished. 
Amateur to 2nd 33 dogs. 
1, 2, 3, 4, 10, 12, 13, 18, 19, 20, 21, 25, 32, 33, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 57, 59, 60.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

What r the call backs for the open ?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 3rd, from 53 to 18 dogs
2nd was double blind pickup mark 1st. 6, 7, 10, 11, 14, 36, 39, 53, 55, 58, 59, 69, 71, 74, 75, 79, 82, 91.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Qual
1st 20 Possum, Mark
2nd 4 Abby, Kristen
3rd 29 Clipper Stacey
4th 17 Cap Ricky
RJ 3
J 9, 16, 18, 24, 27


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 3rd Series, 21 Dogs
1, 2, 3, 13, 18, 19, 20, 21, 25, 32, 35, 36, 38, 42, 44, 47, 49, 50, 51, 55, 59.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th
19 Susie Stan
21 Rush John
32 Dell Terry
35 Peaches Craig
38 Capone John
42 Rough Gary
44 Megan Terry
47 Darla Breck
50 Bull Steve
51 Phantom Cindy


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Good Luck, Breck!

Vikki


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone have Open results?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Derby results:

1st - Coppertop's Good Gracious - O-M & K Simonds, H- Al Arthur (actually Mike)

2nd - Sara's Blue Streak - O/H Bill Goldstein

3rd - Renegade Itty Bitty - O-Art Alexander, H- Rick Millheim

4th - Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx - O-Jeff Goodwin, H- Bill Thompson

RJ - Colonial Outer Banks Winchester MH - O Michael Nelson, H- Mike Coutu

JAM - Dogs 4 and 5

Personal brag: This was my pup's fifth derby in six weeks -- one second, one fourth, and three JAM's.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st - Coppertop's Good Gracious - O-M & K Simonds, H- Al Arthur (actually *Mike*)


Who's Mike?

kg


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jeff Congratulations!!!!! 



YardleyLabs said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st - Coppertop's Good Gracious - O-M & K Simonds, H- Al Arthur (actually Mike)
> 
> ...


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

K G said:


> Who's Mike?
> 
> kg


If I knew his last name, I would have used it. I was told he is an assistant to Al Arthur. He's a very nice young man who did an excellent job.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got word that Mark Mosher of Sugarfoot Kennels won the Open with Pike of Castlebay and got 3rd with Goldie and that qualified her for the National and also got green with Banner.

Congratulations Mark and David and the Sugarfoot crew and Kippy too!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Jeff! You have good reason to brag!

Mike works for Al and Hugh. I was told that his name is pronounced "O", but I can't recall the spelling. Really nice guy and he likes my NFC Windy pup.

LL


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> If I knew his last name, I would have used it. I was told he is an assistant to Al Arthur. He's a very nice young man who did an excellent job.


 
His name is Mike Ough. He ran an Open dog last weekend at Maine.

Andy


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

This is a photo of Pike taken during the first series of the Open:










He's a beautiful dog.....and VERY large.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Mark Mosher!!! That is wonderful...


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open
79, 10, 39, 11

Amateur
1st 19 Susie
2nd 35 Peaches Craig Am Qual
3rd 44 Megan Terry Am Qual
4th 47 Darla Breck
RJ 38, 
J 21


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are photos of the other Open winners taken during the first series:




























By Monday (some time) I will hopefully be able to post photos from the Open and the Derby on my website.

[Thanks to Josie for catching the fact that I managed to combine names for Dog 4, Joey's Zoom Zoom (aka Zoom) and Dog 11, Ebonstar's Gotta Zoom (aka Zoom). The mistake is fixed.]


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Congratulations to Craig and Peaches for qualifying for the the National Amateur. Peaches needed just one more point. Now Craig's training group will have a peaceful summer.


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Al Arthur's assistant Mike Ough for winning the Derby. Mike is an outstanding young dog trainer. He did the basics on my Derby bitch Seasides Get The Party Started (Pink) she aged out in April with 34 points and her littermate Seasides Thomas The Tank (Tank) he had 31 points.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice photo's Jeff. Congrats on the 4th


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats Tony on your JAM. Looks like you have quite the young dog!
Tim


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos (HTML format) of the Swamp Dog Open and Derby stakes. For those who were not there, Swamp Dog had an unusual number of champions running because of the number of people who "stopped in" on their ways to the National Amateur. I've included a few photos from a training session the day before the trial at Blue Springs Kennel next door. 

Photos for the Open are at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SwampDogSpring08/. Photos for the Derby are at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SwampDogSpring08Derby/.

I took many photos of almost every dog running in the Open and the Derby. Contact me if there is a dog missing and I will see what I have ([email protected] or 215-321-9254). Except for a few "color" shots, all photos are captioned with the name of the dog and/or person shown.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Jeff, your photos really are just fabulous!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

equus said:


> Congratulations to Al Arthur's assistant Mike Ough for winning the Derby. Mike is an outstanding young dog trainer. He did the basics on my Derby bitch Seasides Get The Party Started (Pink) she aged out in April with 34 points and her littermate Seasides Thomas The Tank (Tank) he had 31 points.


Hugh won a Derby I judged with this dog. She is a fine animal and stands out in my mind.


----------

